# Living in Javea



## seaspray (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi, We're planning our escape from the world of work over the next year or so and have begun our search for somewhere to live. Javea ticks many boxes - (sun, sea, hills) we really enjoyed our time there in the summer. Denia seems pleasant too - as was Moraira and most of the other places we visited (although very busy in August). We'll be in the fortunate position of not particularly needing jobs and there's just the two of us. 

We'd like to live within striking distance of the port/town (I know - "define striking distance"...). Neither of us are flat dwellers so we're looking for a villa. We don't really want a "nice house" on a "nice housing estate" (got one of those in England) and we enjoy a bit of space between our neighbours. So here I am, canvassing for opinion on nice areas. We've looked at quite a few places around the area. One area we've not looked at is the Montgo Urb on the Jesus Probre road - is it windier/wetter/mistier out there...?

My partner is a totally fluent Spanish speaker and I'm learning fast. We both enjoy mixing with expats and locals alike.

I think we'll visit over the New Year so we'll have a chance to see some "non-summer" weather...

Any inputs/opinions on favoured (or unfavoured) areas welcomed.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

We've been living in a rented villa on the Jesus Pobre road for the past six weeks. Haven't noticed the weather being any different from anywhere else in Xabia.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

seaspray said:


> Hi, We're planning our escape from the world of work over the next year or so and have begun our search for somewhere to live. Javea ticks many boxes - (sun, sea, hills) we really enjoyed our time there in the summer. Denia seems pleasant too - as was Moraira and most of the other places we visited (although very busy in August). We'll be in the fortunate position of not particularly needing jobs and there's just the two of us.
> 
> We'd like to live within striking distance of the port/town (I know - "define striking distance"...). Neither of us are flat dwellers so we're looking for a villa. We don't really want a "nice house" on a "nice housing estate" (got one of those in England) and we enjoy a bit of space between our neighbours. So here I am, canvassing for opinion on nice areas. We've looked at quite a few places around the area. One area we've not looked at is the Montgo Urb on the Jesus Probre road - is it windier/wetter/mistier out there...?
> 
> ...


We have been living on The Montgo for 6 yrs, the mountain seems to protect us from some of the weather, it can pour down with rain on the Denia side, and often misses us.
Occasionally we get high winds, but they are very infrequent. JAvea is a lovely area in general to live in, Montgo area-lovely and quiet, with some great restaurants on the Jesus Poble road. Ten minutes drive away is the 'old town' of Javea, with lots of great shops and restaurants hidden in the little streets, and the market is held every Thursday from 9-2pm.
We are lucky to have a great choice of supermarkets, in various places within Javea.
About 20 mins drive away from the Montgo, is the port area of Javea, a charming area, with nice shops, and a vast choice of restaurants along the gravel beach, and the many quaint side streets. most of the many fiestas are held in the port area, so it can be noisy at times.
Also, 20 mins drive away from Montgo area, is the Arenal sandy beach, the sea is a 'playground' for those who like water sports, and swimming, calm most of the time.In colder weather, the sea has some fantastic waves, and it lovely to watch the surfers from a beach side cafe. There are also many good restaurants by the Arenal, and the good thing in general here is that it does not become a 'ghost town' out of manin holiday season, Yes! A few places, like touristy shops and restaurants will close for winter, but the rest is all open.
I must say, we have traveled to so many places in the world, but Javea is the most wonderful place we have ever lived in, ❤ Javea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The Granadella area is often windy.

La Lluca & Tarraula are coldest at night in winter. Montgó Castellans is often hottest in summer.

I translate the local weather guy's forecast for a FB group so I know these odd things! Meteoxabia

If you take a villa either on the Cabo La Nao or San Antonio, be careful of orientation & position. We lived on Costa Nova for a while. It was great in summer. But from September didn't get any sun at all. The kids were leaving for school in coats & getting to school at the Arenal to find that it was hot & sunny.

Not all the houses up there had that problem though, which is why I said look at position _and _orientation.


----------



## seaspray (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank for your information. We're planning to visit in the New Year - specifically to look over the area out of season and to try and get a feel for the areas in the cooler weather. There appear to be lots of villas for sale in the Montgo area - which sort of makes me wonder why people want to sell if it's so good. Being at least 'in-touch' with the old town/port is important - we'd like to be close enough to be able to drink/eat in the town and then get a taxi ride home without feeling like it's a major journey.

So far, I think we're tending toward Montgo and some of Adsubia villas - but Adsubia will be essentially North facing I guess....


----------

